# Canadian Fish Porn



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Just recently got back from a trip up north to fish for King Salmon,,,had a great trip with my son, kSU Flash and Centerpin Bob...We managed to get into lots of fish and had great weather. I am sure Ben will be postring some great reading material about this trip with lots of video. Just a few fish porn pics for now to hold us over till the steel begin...the pics here of my son was his first real experience with the centerpin...


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow, nice fish!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Dude.....

Those are some boss fish. The one on the bottom has a HUGE head! Sounds like you and your son had an awesome time and made some good memories!


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Where at?!?!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

That is AWRSOME NICE WORK 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## muddguppy72 (Sep 3, 2012)

Holy sh*t I'm down I want in how when ande where?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Ya lucky bastards..


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

PORN INDEED!

Nice work!


Steelhead PSYCHO!


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow. Biggin's!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

No doubt! Nice!!!!


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a good time Don. I look forward to hopefully getting out with you this year.


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow, awesome fish! I'm ready for fall!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Nice fish man......were there any floaters yet.....those salmon look beat to H3ll already.


----------



## evangelion (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice fish, I'm hoping to go up to Niagara River and see if I can't catch a couple of this kings. I here that they are sometimes in Lake Erie Tribs, but few and far between.

I would like to saw "porn" is probably not the right word. "pornonia" has a Greek origin and means "evil" I suppose the fish consider it evil, when we take them from their habitat and eat them.


----------

